# Pivot Fence - Pivot Pin Location?



## Greg60525 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

I just posted my first post in the Introductions area.

I will be building a router table with a pivoting fence. My question is does it matter which side of the bit (infeed or outfeed) that the pivot pin should be located? I believe I've seen tables in both configurations. Is one side more suited for certain operations, such as jointing?

Also, is there a preferred location as far as the pin being centered on the bit as compared to in front of or behind the bit (of course the pin will be located on one edge of the table)? 

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

It depends on whether you are right or left handed.
If you are right handed put the pivot left and right if you are left handed


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Greg. I kinda disagree with Daniel a little. It makes sense to me that the pivot should be on the outfeed or left side of the table. The reason being, that is the way you will always be feeding the stock, and any small adjustments can be made from the infeed side. All the pivoting tables I have seen are set up this way. Although my table is not a pivot type table, that is the way I use it. I leave the left side locked in position, and move the infeed end for fine adjustments. Hope this helps, looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

A pivot hole pays little insult to a router table top.
Put 2 or 3 in it, do some testing; you'll find the sweet spot for you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

I will suggest 2 holes one on the right and one of on the left side end but the true is 4 holes total 2 holes for the pivot pin and two holes that can be tap out to the right size for your lock down knobs you may say why on both ends it will let flip the fence all the way for the bigger (wider stock ) just a easy to get a bigger foot print by the way you can get a spring loaded pivot pin from Sommerfeld Tools at a fair price but it takes a phone call//>>>>


==



Greg60525 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just posted my first post in the Introductions area.
> 
> ...


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

The pivot pin should be placed on the input side only.

If the pivot pin were to be placed on the output side, the router bit has the good possibility of grabbing the stock and ripping it out of your hands!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Agreed, the pin should be on the infeed side. As a reminder, you only need the pin while you are bring the piece into the bit. Once the piece is against the bit's bearing, you don't need to hold it to the starting pin.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Guys

The pivot pin is NOT a starter pin it's a pin that's in the fence tp let the fence pivot...

===


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

That is my fence


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Greg I saw one homemade table that I really liked. It was set up with a piece of 1-1/2" piece of aluminum angle on the left edge of the table with several holes in it for the pin and a locking clamp knob. The only t-track and lockdown was located toward the right side of the table. The fence was made out of 4" aluminum angle then faced with laminated MDF. A spring loaded pin like BJ mentioned would have really topped this setup off.


----------



## Greg60525 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you all for the feedback! I like the idea of duplicate holes where I could adjust from either side and also have the ability to swap the fence 180° and use it on the deep side for wide material.

For this to work then I would need two pivot locations on each side, equal distance from the bit, front to back. The pivot locations on the same side will allow the fence to be swapped 180° and the pivot locations on opposite sides will allow adjustment from either, the infeed or outfeed side. Of course, if I could just figure out what I want in the first place I could avoid a swiss cheese table.

Thanks again,
Greg


----------

